# Is there an inpatient alternative to a psych ward?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have been barely hanging on by a thread lately. I think about killing myself constantly. I simply cannot handle the stress of trying to live a normal life and raise children, pay bills, work full time, and do it all without any support system and with dp. I really am questioning my fitness to function in society. I have started thinking very irrational thoughts. I often have urges to sell everything I own and run away. I have been on a self destructive path the entire time I've had dp. I can't stay in one place for more than 3 months. I constantly want to move, want to quit my job, want to get a new one, want to sell this or buy that. I just honestly feel like I need to go live in some kind of in patient facility where they can counsel me and get me to where I am stable enough mentally and emotionally to live.

My issue is that really the only thing around here for that is the psych ward at the local hospitals. You cannot be admitted unless you are actively suicidal and their entire purpose is short term stabilization. They put you on drugs until you're calm enough to go home and deal with the rest with a counselor. I feel almost like I need a nursing home or something. Somewhere that I can live, without being forced to take drugs, where I can get daily counseling sessions and not have to fear that I am going to make very bad decisions for myself or my children (by this I mean uprooting them and running off like I feel like doing). Does such a place as this exist?? I guess maybe in my mind it's more like a rehab center than anything else. I don't know. I just wish I could find it.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I just found this one too http://www.bridgestorecovery.com/ . The issue for me is cost. I have medicaid and they won't pay for something like that.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

My psychiatrist wants me to go to some group thearpy in the hospital when I finish uni. I don't know how it's called really but it sounds a bit like what you described. He thinks it will help me a lot. You have to go there for a few months every day. It's from the morning until noon or afternoon. You have there people in the same state you are (I mean people struggling with life and not like psychotic or anything), you get all kinds of thearpy with a group and one on one, they teach you how to manage life better, etc. It's actually sounds nice and helpful. I think I'll go there in the end of the year. I don't think it costs anything. I think it's part of soical security but I'm not sure. I have to check it.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I just found this one too http://www.bridgestorecovery.com/ . The issue for me is cost. I have medicaid and they won't pay for something like that.


Wow, this place looks amazing. The money thing sucks.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

j4mtj said:


> I would really recommend something like this for anyone who can afford or has access to such treatment. Some facilities may have payment plans or financial help, worth checking. One-on-one meetings with a therapist is fine but in a lot of cases something more intensive is very helpful.
> 
> I was in a treatment centre for alcohol addiction for a month and this recovery-focused holistic environment 'cured' lifelong DP without medication - I didn't even know that's what I had until I discovered the term a couple of years later.
> 
> ...


I think I will at least inquire as to what the cost is and if they have payment plans.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think they have state run rehabs that are free, though I am not positive. You could always call the hospital and explain your situation and see what they say, they might know of some services like what you describe. Sorry to hear you are having such a horrible time. I am in the same boat, I am making progress in life yet the DP is relentless. I'm really at a loss as to what to do next. I can't believe what has happened to my life. Part of me still just thinks that this is all a really bad dream and that one day I am just going to wake up and be where I was before this happened and that it's just a bad nightmare. I really can't believe it's real. I have often thought that I need some place to go where I can be taken care of and be counseled. It would be cool to make such a place in the future when we recover for people struggling with DP. Tommygunz could be the holistic psychiatrist, lol. What a dream that would be.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I think they have state run rehabs that are free, though I am not positive. You could always call the hospital and explain your situation and see what they say, they might know of some services like what you describe. Sorry to hear you are having such a horrible time. I am in the same boat, I am making progress in life yet the DP is relentless. I'm really at a loss as to what to do next. I can't believe what has happened to my life. Part of me still just thinks that this is all a really bad dream and that one day I am just going to wake up and be where I was before this happened and that it's just a bad nightmare. I really can't believe it's real. I have often thought that I need some place to go where I can be taken care of and be counseled. It would be cool to make such a place in the future when we recover for people struggling with DP. Tommygunz could be the holistic psychiatrist, lol. What a dream that would be.


That actually would be incredible. I really hope that one of us becomes rich enough to deciate a mansion to recovery for dp people.


----------

